# [SOLVED] po (chyba)aktualizacji udev nie działa

## kacper

cześć,

mam wielki problem, przychodzę do domu, włączam komputer (po co ja go wyłączałem?!!?) a tu nie działa udev  :Sad:  Podczas startu wyskakuje tylko udev failed to start itd. Oczywiście przez to nic mi nie działa, łącznie z sieciówkami, a na jutro muszę zrobić projekt do pracy. Super.

Wydaje mi się, że wczoraj zaaktualizował się udev, ale głowy nie dam, teraz jest wersja udev-147, wróciłem do 146-r2 ale to nic nie dało (ile zabawy było z tym bo przecież internet nie działa a ja Windowsa ani LiveCD nie mam...)

Wygląda to mniej więcej tak : 

```

root@legion:~/ > /etc/init.d/udev stop

* WARNING: udev is already stopped

root@legion:~/ > /etc/init.d/udev start

* Starting udevd...

* start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running                       [ !! ]* ERROR: udev failed to start

root@legion:~/ >

```

Rzeczywiście niby jest, ale nie działa : 

```

root@legion:~/ > ps aux |grep udev

root      2281  0.0  0.0   2204   844 ?        S<s  20:34   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      2549  0.0  0.0   4160   724 tty1     S+   20:35   0:00 grep udev

root@legion:~/ >

```

Logi jak zwykle dużo mówią : 

```

root@legion:~/ > tail -f /var/log/messages

Nov 13 20:34:53 legion kernel: udev: starting version 146

Nov 13 20:34:53 legion /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2475]: net.wlan0: not allowed to be hotplugged

Nov 13 20:34:53 legion /etc/init.d/udev[2266]: ERROR: udev failed to start

Nov 13 20:35:02 legion login[2482]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for

user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 13 20:35:02 legion login[2488]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty1'

Nov 13 20:35:32 legion login[2484]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for

user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 13 20:35:32 legion login[2515]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty3'

Nov 13 20:36:10 legion /etc/init.d/udev[2554]: WARNING: udev is already stopped

Nov 13 20:36:12 legion /etc/init.d/udev[2568]: start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd is already running

Nov 13 20:36:12 legion /etc/init.d/udev[2555]: ERROR: udev failed to start

```

Trochę informacji : 

```

root@legion:~/ > uname -a

Linux legion 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Nov 6 20:16:17 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

Portage 2.1.7.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 12 Nov 2009 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks fixpackages keeptemp keepwork news noclean notitles parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/devnull /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="atilibusb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pomóżcie bo to na prawdę wyjątkowa sytuacja, jakby to się w inny dzień wydarzyło to bym to olał i poszedł na piwo, ale muszę dokończyć projekt na jutro.

----------

## Aktyn

Ja bym ci pomógł, ale jak!?

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się, że wczoraj zaaktualizował się udev, ale głowy nie dam,

 

E tam, dobry jesteś, ja bym se nie poradził z netem w takim stanie.

```
cat /var/log/emerge.log | grep udev

ls DISTDIR | grep udev
```

może etc-update ?

----------

## acei

U mnie zarówno 147 jak i 146-r2 są hard-masked, więc wypróbuj 146-r1.

----------

## kacper

Ok, poradziłem sobie... podłączyłem przez kabel i podniosłem interfejs eth, internet działa to na razie najważniejsze. Wygląda na to, że udev działa, bo wszystkie urządzenia są, nie wiem dlaczego pokazuje przy starcie, że jest inaczej, póki co spróbuje zejść do wersji 146-r1.

Ok, działa na wersji 145-r1, dzięki za pomoc!

----------

